# Hopper newbie questions



## pakcyclist (Aug 14, 2009)

Just switched from DTV. Had Dish about 10 years ago. Definitely like the Hopper better than the Genie. One thing I don't like, though, is how, after watching a recording, and going back to "live TV," I can't then rewind the show. Or, is there a way to do this?
I remember there being a "favorites" button on the old Dish remote (to change it without going to the guide/menus). Is there a way of doing that on this remote?
Also, is there a better channel line-up chart than what's on the Dish page? (Seems like that one's missing some channels, at least from the Sports Pack.)
And, is there a way to remove the "PrimeTime" and "rentals" icons from the DVR list? (I don't use those.) 
Is that show still on, about Dish -- was it "ask charlie," or something? 
(BTW, I haven't had a chance to really look into this stuff yet.)


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

pakcyclist said:


> One thing I don't like, though, is how, after watching a recording, and going back to "live TV," I can't then rewind the show. Or, is there a way to do this?


Not sure what you mean. If you haven't deleted the recording and you are back to Live TV, just press the DVR button to go back into My Recordings. Then highlight the recording, press the Select button and from the popup menu, select Start Over. There is no need to rewind the recording. If, OTOH, you mean when the finished playback dialog box appears, instead of pressing Live TV or Delete, press the Rewind button to have the Hopper rewind back into what you just finished watching. Or, from the same finished playback dialog box, press the Play button and have the Hopper start playback over from the beginning of the recording.



pakcyclist said:


> I remember there being a "favorites" button on the old Dish remote (to change it without going to the guide/menus). Is there a way of doing that on this remote?


Not that I'm aware of. You can go into Settings and configure the Favorites or you can press the guide button twice to display the Favorites menu from within the guide. Keep pressing the Guide button until the desired option is highlighted and then press the Select button. But, no Favorites button on the remote.



pakcyclist said:


> Also, is there a better channel line-up chart than what's on the Dish page? (Seems like that one's missing some channels, at least from the Sports Pack.)


I haven't use a channel chart since upgrading to the Hopper. From Live TV, press the Guide button 5 times to show All Channels. The All Channels option will not persist after the guide is closed, so if you need to see all channels again, you will have to press the guide button again 5 times. If you are paying for something and not allowed to view the channel, you should call DISH or PM one of the DIRT members here



pakcyclist said:


> And, is there a way to remove the "PrimeTime" and "rentals" icons from the DVR list? (I don't use those.)


Unfortunately, no. The PTA (PrimeTime Anytime) and Rentals folders are permanent.



pakcyclist said:


> Is that show still on, about Dish -- was it "ask charlie," or something?


That would be the Charlie Chat. There was also the Tech Forum. Neither one airs anymore.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I think the first question is more about live buffering when you are away from Live TV. From what I can tell it is not available and big change for someone coming from DirecTV.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

You can buffer one channel up to 1 hour, while you watch something from the DVR. Is that what you are referencing?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Unless you are talking about Multi-Swap?


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Blowgun said:


> You can buffer one channel up to 1 hour, while you watch something from the DVR. Is that what you are referencing?


 how does that work? Every time I try to hit pause and watch something recorded and go back to live TV there is no buffer at all. The only way I've been able to buffer is with pip on and pausing one and playing the other then swapping.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Blowgun said:


> You can buffer one channel up to 1 hour, while you watch something from the DVR. Is that what you are referencing?





trdrjeff said:


> how does that work? Every time I try to hit pause and watch something recorded and go back to live TV there is no buffer at all. The only way I've been able to buffer is with pip on and pausing one and playing the other then swapping.


It only works if you are buffering on a tuner that you are not watching your recording on. In other words start watching a live show and press pause. Hit the swap button to go to the other tuner you are watching in PIP mode. Now start to play your recording. Once you are finished with the recording and you go back to live TV you can hit swap again and you will have up to a 1 hour buffer of the show.

Also, FWIW, when you are watching a recording you can pause it, hit swap, and watch something live on the other tuner. Then when you hit swap to go back your recording will resume where you paused it.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I love the swap feature, but only works on a Hopper, not a Joey.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

OK. I thought there was a way to do it outside of using pip


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

You don't have to have the PIP on to use the swap feature.



trdrjeff said:


> how does that work? Every time I try to hit pause and watch something recorded and go back to live TV there is no buffer at all. The only way I've been able to buffer is with pip on and pausing one and playing the other then swapping.


You can pause the show you are watching, hit SWAP and it will take you to the PIP channel, you do not have to have PIP open. Then you start your DVR event and when you want you can either hit SWAP to go back to the paused event which will start playing again, or you can pause the DVR event first and then hit SWAP and the same thing will happen. I don't get what it is not doing for you using SWAP.


----------

